# New Epson 7010's on Ebay Free Ship $93



## engraver99 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ebay Item # 400436531753 This is not my listing - just passing it forward.

Found this - only 4 left

I picked up 1 last week and another today

Good Luck

Kevin


----------



## engraver99 (Jul 27, 2009)

3 left now


----------



## engraver99 (Jul 27, 2009)

they all gone


----------



## NTT (May 21, 2012)

engraver99 said:


> Ebay Item # 400436531753 This is not my listing - just passing it forward.
> 
> Found this - only 4 left
> 
> ...


I got two 1 just came in today

I got 1 then as i was thinking later I got 1 more just in time

new in the box it is no joke


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I got one for $117 a week back. Still a nice price.


----------



## NTT (May 21, 2012)

selanac said:


> I got one for $117 a week back. Still a nice price.


yes it is 
they will be back for $93
and i am going to get 2 more now i know it is the real deal


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Why do you need so many?


----------



## engraver99 (Jul 27, 2009)

NTT said:


> yes it is
> they will be back for $93
> and i am going to get 2 more now i know it is the real deal


You must have bought my 3'rd one out from under me...lol

I think he will reduce price again also - since he put another 10 up.


----------



## NTT (May 21, 2012)

selanac said:


> Why do you need so many?


i do a lot of stuff here 
i got 6 now 

pigment ink 
sublimation 
dye & laser

From t-shirts to photos 

there was times where i had jobs coming in and the printer
starts to show it's "back side"
i said never again i like a backup 

So when 1 stop your income don't stop with it


----------



## NTT (May 21, 2012)

engraver99 said:


> You must have bought my 3'rd one out from under me...lol
> 
> I think he will reduce price again also - since he put another 10 up.


I am a watcher on there now 
they will be back down 
and i will be there lol


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm going on there and buy all ten at whatever price. Just kidding.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

selanac said:


> I'm going on there and buy all ten at whatever price. Just kidding.


Bet you wish you did that with the WF1100 before it went out of production. LOL


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

How well do these compare to the WF1100 for print quality pigment wise ? Any difference ? Any better or worse ? 
I didn't read the fact sheets but suppose the ink carts are different then the WF1100 so not changable between them ?

THanks


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

They print the same to me. I kept the CISS from the WF1100 to transfer the ink. But than I thought, this is older ink and my wf 1100 kept clogging. So, I through it out. 

We originally bought two 1100's. I'll probably only buy one more 7010. If I get busier I'll buy a couple. I don't mind spending $300 if I have too. I know we'll make the money back, plus use it on my taxes.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

shoot they are 129.99 w/ free shipping right now directly from Epson.
Epson WorkForce WF-7010 Inkjet Printer - User Reviews - Epson America, Inc.

Reg. Price:$199.99
You Save:$70.00 (35%)
Our Price:$129.99
Savings Include:
Free Ground Shipping
Free Ground Shipping
This product qualifies for Free Ground Shipping.
Valid from 1/1/11 through 12/31/13
$70 Instant Rebate
Product In Stock


----------



## NTT (May 21, 2012)

freebird1963 said:


> shoot they are 129.99 w/ free shipping right now directly from Epson.
> Epson WorkForce WF-7010 Inkjet Printer - User Reviews - Epson America, Inc.
> 
> Reg. Price:$199.99
> ...




$102.65 Free S/H

Epson C11CB59201 Epson Workforce 7010 Wide Format Inkjet Printer 010343877856 | eBay


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

even better.


----------



## NTT (May 21, 2012)

freebird1963 said:


> even better.


you can not beat this printer for the price up to 13x19"


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

NTT said:


> you can not beat this printer for the price up to 13x19"


I have the WF1100. IF the inks carts were interchangable I'd probably jump on one or two right now but since not will hold off. Hopefully it I need another the next generation will be out as the seem to come out yearly.


----------



## LPWHandyman (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. I just picked up two of them.


----------



## NTT (May 21, 2012)

They are back on sale $92.99

New Epson Workforce WF 7010 Inkjet Printer C11CB59201 010343882942 | eBay


----------



## scott8801 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is this printer good to do heat transfers?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes it is. You can also buy Plastisol Custom transfers from several companies like ProworldInc, Ace, etc.


----------



## scott8801 (Oct 27, 2011)

selanac said:


> Yes it is. You can also buy Plastisol Custom transfers from several companies like ProworldInc, Ace, etc.


Paul, if I bought a gang sheet with say 5 logos on one plastisol transfer sheet say 3 colors about how much is one sheet from these companies. And also how many is normally their minimum? Without paying and arm and a leg. Thanks


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I have no idea what they charge. You have to call them. 

Any screen printer can print them too. If I were to offer this I'd have to cover the cost of the minimum sheets I have to buy. I believe it's 500 sheets, but it's not that much. They also need the Magic dust. Then you have to do three screens. Probably $25 per screen. One for each color. 

They could do all five at one time.


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

You can buy it USED on Amazon for $300 if you _really _want a deal....Or buy it new for $129.99.


----------



## bobo920 (Sep 16, 2012)

I bought one from amazon earlier I , the. I saw this go up and said screw it buying another one.


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

scott8801 said:


> Paul, if I bought a gang sheet with say 5 logos on one plastisol transfer sheet say 3 colors about how much is one sheet from these companies. And also how many is normally their minimum? Without paying and arm and a leg. Thanks



Give Adam a call over at SEAY Graphics. Real top notch, and great to work with. It is no uncommon for me to email him my art in the early am and get a track number same day. If I need it fast, he will ship overnite. As with all O'Nite, is not cheap. But if its necessary :_)

Here is the link; Seay Graphics Custom Screen Printing Heat Transfers and Embroidery | screen-printed-transfers


----------



## NTT (May 21, 2012)

scott8801 said:


> Is this printer good to do heat transfers?


yes i use it for 11x17" JPSS


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

soberack said:


> Has anyone checked out soberack.com? Amazing designs for t-shirt's!


you should SPAM elsewhere!


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

It there anyone who can tell me what kind of replies are spamming content? I wonder if I can link our website if it's necessary for answering others' questions.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

No you can't. We're not suppose to promote ourselves.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

kingwoo said:


> It there anyone who can tell me what kind of replies are spamming content? I wonder if I can link our website if it's necessary for answering others' questions.


You can not post link to you site even to answer a question. Although you can put your site in your signature.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

kingwoo said:


> It there anyone who can tell me what kind of replies are spamming content? I wonder if I can link our website if it's necessary for answering others' questions.


In addition on what others mention. You can cut and paste into your post from your website the specific answer to the questions. Just don't post a link in the cut and paste.


----------



## myichad (Sep 6, 2011)

Alright...serious question. What about that printer is great? I'm trying to figure this out. In the print world... What are the benefits of this specific printer aside from the sale price ?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

myichad said:


> Alright...serious question. What about that printer is great? I'm trying to figure this out. In the print world... What are the benefits of this specific printer aside from the sale price ?


Depends on your intent with printer, It is very versatile. This is posted in dye sub and can be used for this purpose.

it also can be used for heat transfers with pigment ink which is the OEM ink but better using a heat transfer pigment ink like Cobra inks

can be used to print films for screen printing with OEM inks but for this purpose better with all black dye ink.

can be fitted with refillable cartridges or a CISS if needed. There are several threads on this printer already.


----------



## myichad (Sep 6, 2011)

Was curious because I suppose I didn't know the importance. I have a older model workforce wasn't sure if I had something that was more versatile then printing receipts.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

myichad said:


> Alright...serious question. What about that printer is great? I'm trying to figure this out. In the print world... What are the benefits of this specific printer aside from the sale price ?


 

13 x 19 

Anything smaller in my opinion is too small for tshirts.


----------



## myichad (Sep 6, 2011)

Is the print quality good? I always thought printing transfers always had the faded color look.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

myichad said:


> Is the print quality good? I always thought printing transfers always had the faded color look.


Perhaps you have never seen a sublimation tshirt? They are permanent and do not fade, no feeling in the print area. 

The last photo is on fabric, the other 2 are on tiles. These were all done on Epson 4 color printers.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

myichad said:


> Is the print quality good? I always thought printing transfers always had the faded color look.


This is from the WF1100, which is the model that the 7010 replaced. The 7010 uses the same base inks and specs as the 1100.

It is sublimated on poly fabric, I just cut the material and taped on a background. The image cannot be washed out, it has a molecular bond with the fabric. The tiny tiny white specs are not on the material, it is noise in the jpg file.


----------



## myichad (Sep 6, 2011)

So using that printer is great for transfer paper. I have paper but when I print on my standard printer it looks faded. I guess I had no idea what sublimation really is. That looks nice!


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

myichad said:


> So using that printer is great for transfer paper. I have paper but when I print on my standard printer it looks faded. I guess I had no idea what sublimation really is. That looks nice!


thx. The ink has dye in it and doesn't rely on a plastic release paper to create a "patch". During heat transfer only the dyes are released and not the inks. Thats the reason there is no feeling or raised edge in the transfer area. The process requires a polymer or polyester surface for the dyes to bond to.


----------



## myichad (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm glad I clicked this topic. I'm learning something intriguing. So if I buy that printer what else would I need? I have a standard heat press.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Dye sub inks, dye sub transfer paper, poly shirts or poly eyre coated substrates and our good to go. It usually will take some adjustments but once dialed in results are great.


----------



## myichad (Sep 6, 2011)

So you have to replace the ink that comes with the printer. How long does the dye usually last?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Yes change out factory ink and do several cleanings to flush OEM ink out. The dye last for the life of the garment or substrate. How long it las in your printer depends on your page coverage when printing. With a dye sub printer you need to print at least every other day to prevent nozzle clogging.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

myichad said:


> So you have to replace the ink that comes with the printer. How long does the dye usually last?


For sublimation printing yes you have to replace the OEM inks. Sublimation dye is permanent if you keep it away from extended exposure to sunlight ... if that is what you are asking.


----------



## myichad (Sep 6, 2011)

You guys have been more then helpful. I appreciate it!


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

we love our 1100's would buy them all day for back ups, the 7010 great large format also. we use refillable carts in them all. good luck uncletee


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

uncletee said:


> we love our 1100's would buy them all day for back ups, the 7010 great large format also. we use refillable carts in them all. good luck uncletee


If you don't mind me asking, where do you get your carts and bulk ink?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Many on here use cobraink.com, Richard is the man's name.
He can install the CISS for ya if you go that way. If you already have the printer you can mail it to him and he will install or buy new with the CiSS installed. If you want you can go the refillable cart way.
He has dye and pigment ink on his site.


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

freebird1963 said:


> Many on here use cobraink.com, Richard is the man's name.
> He can install the CISS for ya if you go that way. If you already have the printer you can mail it to him and he will install or buy new with the CiSS installed. If you want you can go the refillable cart way.
> He has dye and pigment ink on his site.


Thanks, I bought a couple of these 7010, and a C88. I wanted to do sublimation, but not sure about the sublimation ink now.


----------



## NTT (May 21, 2012)

calhtech said:


> Thanks, I bought a couple of these 7010, and a C88. I wanted to do sublimation, but not sure about the sublimation ink now.


Cobra Inks Google It


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Richard is no longer selling WF7010s with internal CISS. As with many sellers of these things, they're going to external CISS units, which you can add in about 10 minutes time. These have the advantage of being removable. with no ink lines "threaded" internally.


----------



## engraver99 (Jul 27, 2009)

For those who bought - I didn't receive the software with one of the 2 I received. You can always get it on line at Epson but warnings exist to not upgrade the firmware if you are using 3'rd party ink systems or you could be stuck with using only Epson ink cartridges.


----------



## NTT (May 21, 2012)

engraver99 said:


> For those who bought - I didn't receive the software with one of the 2 I received. You can always get it on line at Epson but warnings exist to not upgrade the firmware if you are using 3'rd party ink systems or you could be stuck with using only Epson ink cartridges.


did it look like it was open before ?
because i got 2 also but i only open 1 at this time


----------



## engraver99 (Jul 27, 2009)

NTT said:


> did it look like it was open before ?
> because i got 2 also but i only open 1 at this time


no did not look like it was previously opened, but would check other to make sure - I'm just probably the lucky one.


----------



## bobo920 (Sep 16, 2012)

I get mine this week, I will check out the box.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Contact the seller. I'm sure they'll send you the software or give you a link for it.


----------



## captainkbt (Mar 3, 2013)

Can this 127 (vs 126) refillable cart be used with Corba ink on this 7010 printer? It seems the 127 has a higher capacity than the 126 or should I just go with Cobra's 126?

Amazon.com: PrintPayLess® Brand Empty Refillable Ink Cartridges for Epson 127 (non-OEM) + 4 Colorful Syringes - with Resettable Chips (RC) for Epson: WorkForce 630, WorkForce 633, WorkForce 635, WorkForce 645 Printers - 4 packs - can be filled with w


----------



## engraver99 (Jul 27, 2009)

I think the 127 is High Capacity Black for the 7010. I just ordered pigment ink and carts from Cobra for one of mine and they asked if I wanted the 127 cart (it doubles the black). I stuck with the regular 126's since I will refill them anyway.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

captainkbt said:


> Can this 127 (vs 126) refillable cart be used with Corba ink on this 7010 printer? It seems the 127 has a higher capacity than the 126 or should I just go with Cobra's 126?
> 
> Amazon.com: PrintPayLess® Brand Empty Refillable Ink Cartridges for Epson 127 (non-OEM) + 4 Colorful Syringes - with Resettable Chips (RC) for Epson: WorkForce 630, WorkForce 633, WorkForce 635, WorkForce 645 Printers - 4 packs - can be filled with w


In general carts don't care what inks you put in them.


----------



## kcinnick (Oct 24, 2012)

Anybody seen any 7010 deals lately? Cheapest I can find is $149


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Jump on it because I've only seen $151. Sometimes you have to wait a day. 

Unfortunately if you do the price may go up or down.


----------



## captainkbt (Mar 3, 2013)

Might as well get an "all in one" 7510 for $179 Amazon or Best Buy.


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Re: New Epson 7010's on Ebay Free Ship $93*



captainkbt said:


> Might as well get an "all in one" 7510 for $179 Amazon or Best Buy.


I bought my 7520 from officemax. It was on sale for $199 and they took an extra $50 off for trading in an old printer (free on Craigslist).

Sent from my LTEvo.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice job Matt


----------



## captainkbt (Mar 3, 2013)

DigitalMayhem said:


> I bought my 7520 from officemax. It was on sale for $199 and they took an extra $50 off for trading in an old printer (free on Craigslist).
> 
> Sent from my LTEvo.


Heck.....I should have taken in my old printer.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

OfficeMax does that pretty often but they only do it with a printer. I have 1 or 2 sitting on the shelf at all times in case I need a new one. Ill pick one out of a dumpster if I don't have any or just one as I give them to friends when they need to buy printer. I know some of you would say I'm not picking out of the dumpster. Of there was a $50 bill in there would you pick it up.


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Re: New Epson 7010's on Ebay Free Ship $93*



sben763 said:


> OfficeMax does that pretty often but they only do it with a printer. I have 1 or 2 sitting on the shelf at all times in case I need a new one. Ill pick one out of a dumpster if I don't have any or just one as I give them to friends when they need to buy printer. I know some of you would say I'm not picking out of the dumpster. Of there was a $50 bill in there would you pick it up.


I grabbed a few pieces of oak furniture out of the trash a couple months ago and sold them for $500. Too proud to garbage pick I am not. 

Sent from my LTEvo.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I totally understand. I've know many people who've pulled things out of the dumpster. 

Picked up things on the roadside. One of the large platens we pulled the boards from the road side. 

One of my customers said, never leave money on the table.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I live in a collage town and when the students leave dumpster diving is a way of life. They throw mini fridges, computers, printers, last year I even got 2 flat screens. Store them for 4 months. I set a student at garage on campus to sell items. Give them 25%. Just picked a printer this morning. I think I'm gonna get a 1430.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I remember when we went to pick up our daughter the last day of College each year. The dumpsters were full of stuff like you mentioned.

I was thinking you could come in with a box truck and clean up...


----------

